# Mr Buddy Heater



## Strut n Crow (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sure this has been discussed a hundred times, but any advice/thoughts regarding the Mr Buddy portable heaters?  I'm looking at the model that uses the one pound propane cylinder for a non-insulated, 228 sq ft cabin.  Not all day use, just before bed and early AM.  Thanks in advance for feedback.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 30, 2012)

Not sure what size it is/was but we had one we used in our cabin that had plastic for a roof and a tarp for a door and it worked fine.

Oh, this is in SW New York 70 miles east of Erie PA and 60 miles south of Buffalo.  it got cold!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 30, 2012)

They work great.  Should more than handle 228 Sq Ft.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 30, 2012)

I connect mine to a 20lb tank with 5' hose.....


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine works great on the low setting in my tent. Go with a bulk tank. It is much cheaper.I have the LIL BUDDY


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2012)

what about ventilation?


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what about ventilation?



I believe they have  a low-oxygen shutoff system and a tip over switch.


----------



## Strut n Crow (Nov 30, 2012)

*Low Oxygen*

they do have a low oxygen cut off system....and given my craftsmanship, there is plenty of ventilation in the cabin!

Can you hook a 20# tank to the Lil Buddy version? (with the use of a hose and filter)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## ribber (Nov 30, 2012)

i've got the lil buddy and yes you can hook to #20 tank with hose and adapter. it works well in our 8x10 shack as long as its not freezing. running on high, little green bottle will last only @ 4hrs. @6hrs on low.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 30, 2012)

Get the big one. That way if you need more. You'll have it.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 30, 2012)

Strut n Crow said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed a hundred times, but any advice/thoughts regarding the Mr Buddy portable heaters?  I'm looking at the model that uses the one pound propane cylinder for a non-insulated, 228 sq ft cabin.  Not all day use, just before bed and early AM.  Thanks in advance for feedback.



I have two of the standard one bottle Mr Buddy heaters and they work great. I use one for the camper and one for the ground blind. The one in the camper runs off of a gas line attached to a gas grill propane bottle out side the camper. I would recommend the grill bottle as the 1 pound bottle sgo fast and are more expensive. Just remember to vent the camper when running the heater inside. I've been using mine for 5 years now and love em.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 30, 2012)

Some models do have low oxygen shut offs.....

Carbon Monoxide is heavier than air, so would settle at the floor
level of the tent/cabin......
I leave a small 3" section of my tent door unzipped and a small
3" section of side windows open for fresh air to vent any
CM out....My hunt camper leaks air so bad around windows and 
doors I have plenty of fresh air everywhere !!!!!!!!!!!

Do not use propane lanterns for heat unless you leave the door
open.....Lanterns burn so much more propane you run a much
greater chance for carbon monoxide than a "tent heater"........


----------



## imkevdog (Nov 30, 2012)

ive got the big buddy hooked to 20 bottle .leave tank outside run hose to big buddy will drive you out of 24 foot camper on med,works excellent


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 1, 2012)

One thing that I noticed is most of the heat rises to the top of my tent. I may try to rig up a 12 volt fan to a battery and distribute the heat.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 1, 2012)

Strut n Crow said:


> they do have a low oxygen cut off system....and given my craftsmanship, there is plenty of ventilation in the cabin!
> 
> Can you hook a 20# tank to the Lil Buddy version? (with the use of a hose and filter)
> 
> Thanks for all the info.



If you are near an Academy Sports store they will have everything you need to do the hose and tank adaptation.


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Use a filter when using a 20 pound tank.


----------



## It's Me (Dec 8, 2012)

tcward said:


> Use a filter when using a 20 pound tank.



Yes. This is most critical. There are contaminants in bulk containers that are guaranteed to ruin your Mr. Buddy. They are about $10.00 and worth every penny. The Mr. Buddy has got to be one of the best inventions for the camper/hunter in a long time. They are great.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 9, 2012)

How long will one of the grill tanks run a Mr. Buddy?  I have a small wall unit propane heater with blue flame and I'm trying to figure out what would be best to use in my enclosed trailer.  It is insulated and has a few air leaks, but is mostly sealed.  I'm thinking run the wall unit with a carbon monoxide detector.


----------



## RossVegas (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got the big buddy.  Used it with the 1lb tanks the couple times i've used it, but have the hose and adapter kit.  In a 23' camper, had to turn off from leaving it on low, bought run us out (Heat).  Used it in the camper on the bed of my truck one night, could only run 10-15 minutes on low, till it'd bought run me out.  I'd get the bigger model, better to have to much heat, than not enough.  Get the hose and adapter kit.  Let a friend use it on our last hunting trip, he had a crude tent setup over the bed of this truck.  Kept it on low through the night, kept him warm, but had to switch out the tanks during the night.  I thought it was supposed to run 8 hours on low, but it didn't.  Not sure if the tanks were fresh when he started the night though.  In theory, the 20lb tank should run it for 5-7 days if left on continuously.  I doubt it last 7 days, But I'd turn off during the times I wasn't in there, it'd probably last me over a week.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the Lil' Buddy and I love it!! I keep it in a tower stand.


----------



## tcward (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish they had a thermostat!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 10, 2012)

Mr Buddy; good heaters.
Filter when using a bulk tank is a must.

Cabelas has a good supply of factory reconditioned heaters, less than half price. I use these.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mr-H...Ntt=mr+buddy&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## ben300win (Jan 9, 2013)

Have both the big and little buddy heaters. The big buddy has a fan on it that runs on like 4 D cell batteries. It will run you out of my slide in camper with a bulk tank. Be careful of carbon monoxide. You will get a headache from it. If you do, don't run the heater anymore.


----------



## gmcneal (Jan 10, 2013)

camo-n-lace said:


> I have the Lil' Buddy and I love it!! I keep it in a tower stand.



So they are fine to use in deer stands?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I bought a Buddy Heater to use in my enclosed trailer and put it to a good test.  Wednesday night it was 17 and did a good job on low the whole night.  Thursday night was a different story.  It was 5-7 degrees with a strong wind.  I had it on high and it kept up but barely.  Next time I will put a partition up to help the heater only have to heat up a smaller area.  My trailer is 8 x 22 by 8 ft high, then the GN area is 8x8 by 4 ft high.


----------

